# Láminas Polaroid o de polarizados



## fosfran (Mar 4, 2010)

buenas, quisiera que me den su punto de vista acerca de como funcionan realmente estas laminas, cuando por ejemplo se las utiliza en los automoviles. Yo desconosco el material preciso con el que estan fabricadas,(las de muy buena calidad claro), capaz conociendo esto se podria inferir en una respuesta bien tecnica. 
bueno mi duda es , ademas de atenuar la luz solar y suspuestamente polarizarlas, en que forma lo hacen y como se dan las reflexiones y refracciones durante la incidencia. por que teniendo en cuenta que las laminas son negras, se tendria que absorver mas q reflejar, segun la teoria del espectro del cuerpo negro, pero esto esta en contra del uso para el cual fueron hechas. tambien podria ser que estas absorven mucho pero esta energia que mayormente en la lamina y no ingresa, bueno espero me ayuden con mi duda....saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 5, 2010)

Leete esto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polarizer
Saludos.


----------



## fosfran (Mar 5, 2010)

gracias tecnogirl, muy buena informacion


----------

